# Brown egg layers



## nntramp

I would like to find a breed of brown egg laying chickens that you can honestly look at and know if pure breed or not with out a doubt currently have barred rocks but it's amazing how few true barred rocks are out there and easily known as true bred


----------



## kejmack

Buff Orpingtons, Dominiques, Black Australorps, and Speckled Sussex are all fairly easy to recognize. Find a poultry club in your area (use Google or ask at your Extension Office). Generally, you can get the best birds from devoted poultry club breeders.


----------



## Energyvet

Pickin Chicken app. Works for me over and over again.


----------



## Roslyn

Aaahhh, I think I know what you mean. I have "Barred Rocks". I would have never known except I had ordered a few Rocks back when I did a big order from a well known hatchery. I bought the original birds from Meyer Hatchery in Ohio, I just had a handful of Barred Rocks and Partridge Rocks.

Rocks have a distinctive profile shape, a light slope from head to tail, lots of lovely feathers and a well shaped head, small comb. They are a dual purpose breed with good breast development and good egg laying. However......

Just like with dog breeding, when a specific breed becomes popular, breeders (who don't care about consistency and quality) come falling out of the trees! Barred Rocks are a very popular confinement bird for brown eggs. With the demand for larger productions of brown eggs going up the quality of the birds goes down. Hybrids lay brown eggs but are physically spent quickly. It's a good bird choice for someone who wants eggs and will replace their layers every two years. However Rocks are traditionally kept by backyard people, like me.

Of that large chicken order I have two hens left, both of them are Rocks. Both of them from Meyer Hatchery. They are 6 1/2 and I know that Cinnamon, the Partridge Rock still lays the occasional egg, however Miss Mary the Barred Rock is now in retirement and has taken up knitting.

Anyway, I later ordered 12 Rocks from the local feed store. Never again. Whatever hatchery they came from are NOT producing rocks. These birds are Leghorns in Barred outfits. They have short backs, some have the tall and floppy comb, they are skin and bone, but AMAZING egg producers. Most of them don't molt correctly, and I have two that lost a LOT of feathers last year, and just aren't growing them back. I really think that they are bred for egg production and not keeping true to the quality of the breed.

So, how to prevent this?? Right here is a good start, ask where people get their birds, read about others flocks and ask questions. I ordered from Meyer back then because they were breeding Delawares, a VERY good dual breed, and the quality of their peeps was top notch. The next time I need birds I will order from them, and skip the feed store convenience (and cheap price)!!!


----------



## Energyvet

Thank you for that. My original intention was to go to Myers but my head has been turned by some many other options. Back to Myers it is then. 

I really love that your hen knits, BTW.


----------



## Sundancers

kejmack said:


> Buff Orpingtons, Dominiques, Black Australorps, and Speckled Sussex are all fairly easy to recognize. Find a poultry club in your area (use Google or ask at your Extension Office). Generally, you can get the best birds from devoted poultry club breeders.


I agree with kejmack ...

Also it is "Fair time" ... All the clubs will be heading to local and state fairs. Great place to have a chat and get a look at the birds and all they have to offer.


----------



## Marengoite

Sundancers said:


> I agree with kejmack ...
> 
> Also it is "Fair time" ... All the clubs will be heading to local and state fairs. Great place to have a chat and get a look at the birds and all they have to offer.


I saw some nice barred rock layers at our county fair this year. Asked the dad if he wanted to sell and he didn't. Asked him where he got them and it was the same place I got mine, Eagle's Nest in Oceola. I guess I have ti give mine some time to look that good.


----------



## twentynine

I understand what is being questioned here, matching the breed standard to the actual purchased chicken.

Never been one to put a lot of worry into meeting the standard, I put a lot of worry into if my chickens do what I want them to do.

I have a strain of RIRs right now that for sure do not meet the breed standards, but they are feed efficient, lay early and long, not broody, medium bodied, for my purposes they are perfect. 

I also have some barred rocks, while being closer to the standard, they are less of what I want in the breed. They are heavy bodied, not a feed efficient as the RIRs, and much more skittish. I would prefer a medium body, calm, quiet chicken, that lays a large medium to large egg.


----------



## Sundancers

True on the standard but if thats is what you have in mind ... well...

That is what one can look at.

Right now, my flock is of this and that ... my chickens, with what my son got and one can not leave out the grandbaby and her "easter chicks" ...

But the fairs are a great place to meet & great folks and have a chat about chickens in general. 

IMO...


----------



## oakwood

Pure bred French Copper Marans lay the darkest chocolate coloured eggs , most types of Marans lay very dark brown eggs, they are noted for this ability .


----------



## TinyHouse

But if I just look at a chicken, how can I tell if it lays brown eggs? I think that's the question here. Not breed "standards", just which ones - by sight - lay brown eggs? 

I've heard that if they have red ear lobes, they lay brown eggs.


----------



## oakwood

This is a grade chart of cream to the dark copper marans eggs . 
So it all depends on how brown you would like you eggs to be . 
Numbers 2/3 egg are from your standard hybrid brown laying hen .


----------



## TinyHouse

What chickens lay those eggs (2/3) oak? Ones that you can just look at and know that they will lay those brown colored eggs? 

I think that's what the original post was asking.


----------



## cogburn

I have got a book that lists the breed of chicken and color of eggs they will lay. Give me a bit and I will try to find it. 

Cogburn


----------



## cogburn

I'm sorry I misunderstood.

Cogburn


----------



## nntramp

I want to know if there is a breed of b.e.l. That u can tell is pure breed with out a doubt I've had reds and barred rocks both but when started hatching had odd ball colored chicks coming out!


----------



## Energyvet

Chicken Pickin app tells you breed of chicken, egg color, good forager, broody and other general information. It's great for someone that doesn't know those things (ie. me.). It might work for you too. It's fast, very easy to use, and unless you loose your phone, it's always there when you need it. Just a suggestion. I'm kinda an iPhone nut. Just saying.....


----------



## nntramp

I know what standards are and what breeds lay brown eggs I'm looking for a breed that you can look at and say that bird is a pure breed that is not a mutt.... I do agree with earlier post bout finding birds that do what you want but at the auctions something that stands out will bring a higher price... I'm frustrated with buying red chickens then finding non red colored babies or having barred chickens start having red colored barred chicks and yes I did keep the breeds separated but of the two flocks I've tried that's what ive had happen


----------



## Energyvet

I can only suggest hatcheries. Meyers, Carter's Legacy and others. They have to keep their breeds pure or no one is going to buy from them. Then you can improve once you get your stock in place. Can't go to auctions and know. An animal can be phenotypically perfect and yet be genetically mixed. That's why at dog shows you must be able to prove pedigree yada yada yada. I think you are looking in the wrong places for what you want.


----------



## Sundancers

nntramp said:


> I know what standards are and what breeds lay brown eggs I'm looking for a breed that you can look at and say that bird is a pure breed that is not a mutt.... I do agree with earlier post bout finding birds that do what you want but at the auctions something that stands out will bring a higher price... I'm frustrated with buying red chickens then finding non red colored babies or having barred chickens start having red colored barred chicks and yes I did keep the breeds separated but of the two flocks I've tried that's what ive had happen


So if I'm reading this right ... you have a breed in mind and you want to keep that breed true. (An not get a mutt)

IMO  ~ Study that breed, check pictures of that true red chicken (you are looking for) from day one on up. Know what kind of comb it has, body size (light/heavy) and general shape.

Once you get to know what you are looking for, mutts seem to stand out. I have seen people call a barred rock a dominique but I know and love them so ... So a true dominidue stands out for me.

Hope this helps and best of luck.


----------



## oakwood

You can have a chicken that LOOKS identical to a pure breed but will lay the wrong colour eggs and chicks that do not look like the parent birds . 
It is always best to buy your root stock from well know and respected breeders they will not sell rubbish birds , they have to think of their repudiation .


----------



## Energyvet

Thanks oak wood. That was my point.


----------



## twentynine

Egg color-- I have always looked at ear feather collor to indicated egg shell color.


----------



## cogburn

Sorry I read the post too fast.. skimmed over it really.. I totally misunderstood the question. Yes looks can be deceiving in chicken breeding, you can start as pure as possible, (or so you think) and still have some just not up to snuff, those are your "culls" or freezer stock, then take the best of the rest to your breed pens, and then the process begins.. You continue to keep the best and cull the rest. Until you are happy with the chicks they throw, but then people turn them out and the yard fills up with "purebred mixes" again, and again.. That's a chicken operation in a nutshell, you must have plenty of room, plenty of pens, and plenty of time to get your own "true blood".. Or just be happy with what you have and raise chickens that are just as happy to be here for you to enjoy.


----------



## BuckeyeChickens

nntramp said:


> I would like to find a breed of brown egg laying chickens that you can honestly look at and know if pure breed or not with out a doubt currently have barred rocks but it's amazing how few true barred rocks are out there and easily known as true bred


Have you considered the Buckeye???

Buckeyes are brown egg layers and if you purchase from a reputable breeder the offspring will look like their parents!!! Hatchery Buckeyes can be marginal in terms of quaility (not up to the APA Standard) but many Buckeye breeders are using the SoP to breed and improve their stock. Take a look at the American Buckeye Club website and "Breeder Directory" you might even find someone near you that raises Buckeyes!!!

Good Luck,


----------



## Energyvet

Do any breeders that you know ship chicks? I know a few folks that are interested in getting Buckeyes but can't seem to get any in their hands?


----------



## BuckeyeChickens

Energyvet said:


> Do any breeders that you know ship chicks? I know a few folks that are interested in getting Buckeyes but can't seem to get any in their hands?


Yup, many of the Buckeye breeders ship chicks....but getting chicks this time of year is difficult! My "farm" is called Crains Run Ranch (CRR) and I have a website that lists prices for chicks and hatching eggs but I only sell chicks from March thru June....hatching eggs are available almost year around and I'm selling a bunch of eggs currently!

My website is www.crainsrunranch.com and you can order directly thru my site using PayPal....I dont take any chick orders until January 1st and my first chick shipment is usually March 1st. CRR sells and ships about 4000 day old chicks each spring!!!


----------



## Energyvet

Cool. I was thinking April but March works too!


----------



## BuckeyeChickens

Energyvet said:


> Cool. I was thinking April but March works too!


Energyvet, contact me in early January if you want Buckeye chicks because I sell out quickly! As orders come in I calculate my average hatch per month based on incubator volume and hatch rate. Generally, I have a few more chicks than I take orders for each month but these "extras" go into my replacements for next year. Over the years I have seldom had enough "extras" to meet demand so I often refer folks to other breeders if I can't help them! One thing I NEVER do is oversell my capacity, if I accept your chick order you GET CHICKS and I do my best to ship when I say they will ship. The ONLY thing I have yet to control is mother natures potential for a spring power outage!!! Fortunately we have only had ONE of these that hindered a hatch and pushed orders out a few weeks.

Thanks again,


----------



## Energyvet

So contact you? Or just place an order? I'm just a little confused about what actions you would like me to take.


----------



## BuckeyeChickens

Energyvet said:


> So contact you? Or just place an order? I'm just a little confused about what actions you would like me to take.


Either way works....you can place an order in early January via my website and pay with PayPal (just NOTE when you want them shipped, "Week of April 15th" for example with your PayPal payment)....or send me an email in January with your request if you wish to pay another way (personal checks or money orders must arrive in my hand before the chicks are shipped).

Regards


----------



## BuckeyeChickens

cogburn said:


> Sorry I read the post too fast.. skimmed over it really.. I totally misunderstood the question. Yes looks can be deceiving in chicken breeding, you can start as pure as possible, (or so you think) and still have some just not up to snuff, those are your "culls" or freezer stock, then take the best of the rest to your breed pens, and then the process begins.. You continue to keep the best and cull the rest. Until you are happy with the chicks they throw, but then people turn them out and the yard fills up with "purebred mixes" again, and again.. That's a chicken operation in a nutshell, you must have plenty of room, plenty of pens, and plenty of time to get your own "true blood".. Or just be happy with what you have and raise chickens that are just as happy to be here for you to enjoy.


No truer words have been spoken "Cogburn"....people raise chickens for different reasons and some folks are selling "purebred" mutts that are NOT "purebred" at all so it pays to know what you are buying!!!


----------



## cogburn

Thanks a bunch !!


----------



## BuckeyeChickens

Roslyn said:


> Aaahhh, I think I know what you mean. I have "Barred Rocks". I would have never known except I had ordered a few Rocks back when I did a big order from a well known hatchery. I bought the original birds from Meyer Hatchery in Ohio, I just had a handful of Barred Rocks and Partridge Rocks.
> 
> Rocks have a distinctive profile shape, a light slope from head to tail, lots of lovely feathers and a well shaped head, small comb. They are a dual purpose breed with good breast development and good egg laying. However......
> 
> *Just like with dog breeding, when a specific breed becomes popular, breeders (who don't care about consistency and quality) come falling out of the trees!* Barred Rocks are a very popular confinement bird for brown eggs. With the demand for larger productions of brown eggs going up the quality of the birds goes down. Hybrids lay brown eggs but are physically spent quickly. It's a good bird choice for someone who wants eggs and will replace their layers every two years. However Rocks are traditionally kept by backyard people, like me.
> 
> Of that large chicken order I have two hens left, both of them are Rocks. Both of them from Meyer Hatchery. They are 6 1/2 and I know that Cinnamon, the Partridge Rock still lays the occasional egg, however Miss Mary the Barred Rock is now in retirement and has taken up knitting.
> 
> *Anyway, I later ordered 12 Rocks from the local feed store. Never again. Whatever hatchery they came from are NOT producing rocks.* These birds are Leghorns in Barred outfits. They have short backs, some have the tall and floppy comb, they are skin and bone, but AMAZING egg producers. Most of them don't molt correctly, and I have two that lost a LOT of feathers last year, and just aren't growing them back. I really think that they are bred for egg production and not keeping true to the quality of the breed.
> 
> *So, how to prevent this?? Right here is a good start, ask where people get their birds, read about others flocks and ask questions.* I ordered from Meyer back then because they were breeding Delawares, a VERY good dual breed, and the quality of their peeps was top notch. The next time I need birds I will order from them, and skip the feed store convenience (and cheap price)!!!


An older thread that is more about the "quality" of hatchery stock than it is about "Brown Egg Layers" but I wanted to comment on Roslyn's thoughtful reply. It is a very good idea to determine where your chicks come from but keep in mind most hatcheries don't raise their own chickens nor are many of them breeding to any form of "standard"! As a result the chicks one hatchery calls a Barred Pymouth Rock may look very different from another hatcheries fowl by the same name....they will BOTH look very different from a true "standard bred" BPR, too.

If any of you are following the "Heritage Chicken" craze this is what that movement is all about....creating more "standard bred" chickens that look like the breed they were intended. However, a lot of people are being mislead by this terminology and some people are selling "Heritage Chickens" that are far from what they really are in terms of the APA Standard of Perfection. As always buyers need to be aware of what they are buying and ask the sellers questions, don't be mislead by fancy websites or pretty pictures!!!


----------

